# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Monoah Hotal to replace Ku

## KevinS

From yesterday's St Maarten Daily Herald:

*Government signs MOU for new Hotel

*ANGUILLA--The Government of Anguilla has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Monsieur Sandor Schneider of France for the development of a new hotel  the Manoah Hotel  at Shoal Bay. The Manoah Hotel will be built where the Ku Hotel was located, and to facilitate its construction most of the current building will have to be demolished. There will also be some reconfiguration to increase the number of rooms and significantly upgrade the character and amenities of the hotel.
The 34-room hotel property will also provide for other commercial activities such as boutiques, restaurants and the sale of condominium units. The developer will retain and own 100 per cent of the hotel rooms and all related facilities.
Schneider and Chief Minister Hubert Hughes signed the MOU that was witnessed by Yvonne Webster-Lloyd and Minister of Infrastructure Evan Gumbs.

----------


## LindaP

Wow......they did need a better change there, such a prime beach....Ku was really a mess too.
  I hope they build a perfect place for a perfect beach!

----------


## amyb

We stayed at Ku on Anguilla and the location right ON THE BEACH in Shoal Bay was wonderful. The place needed refreshing or a complete redo. I wish the new team well.

----------

